# Nars sheer glow vs MAC Studio Sculpt ???



## faiza91 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have combo /dry skin (dry cheeks and oily t zone) and am looking for the right foundation. I really want to give Mac pro long wear but im normally nc42 and apparently the NC42 in that foundation is too yellow. I want a foundation that suits my skin right. Please help me and give me your thoughts on the above two foundations as I dont want to waste money on something expensive plus Im prone to break outs now and then on my forehead or chin.have any of you had any break outs with either of these foundations? plus do any of these oxidise??? Im looking for a foundation that gives me medium to full coverage (buildable) and isnt drying nor breaks me out. Could one of these be the ONE?


----------



## Edelmc (Oct 2, 2011)

I use the studio sculpt on days I want a bit more coverage. I think it has a medium buildable coverage but I don't think I would class it as full coverage. I have dehydrated sensitive skin and have not had any reactions to it. It gives a natural finish on me. For application purposes I spritz my face and brush with fix+ before I start as I find it helps it glide on and easy to blend in. I sometimes mix a bit of strobe cream with the studio sculpt to give a nice glow. For other techniques using this foundation check out the artist in action section of the mac website- Fatima uses this foundation in the tutorial on perfecting skin. All foundations oxidise on me so I just use a primer- mac prep and prime  Haven't tried the Nars one so can't help with that sorry


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Oct 2, 2011)

I have extremely dry and sensitive skin and i love the studio sculpt and get really good coverage with it! I have never had oxidation problems with this foundation and also have never had a breakout. Although I have heard that the shades run alittle different in studio scult as opposed to studio fix fluids i believe the SS runs darker. Hope that helps. I am really interested in the NARS Sheer Glow as well!


----------



## faiza91 (Oct 3, 2011)

Edelmc said:


> Haven't tried the Nars one so can't help with that sorry


	Thank you! I think Im gonna get studio sculpt. it sounds like a good foundation.


----------



## faiza91 (Oct 3, 2011)

twiztdlilangel said:


> I have extremely dry and sensitive skin and i love the studio sculpt and get really good coverage with it! I have never had oxidation problems with this foundation and also have never had a breakout. Although I have heard that the shades run alittle different in studio scult as opposed to studio fix fluids i believe the SS runs darker. Hope that helps. I am really interested in the NARS Sheer Glow as well!


 
  	It runs darker? yeah I heard that too. im nc 40/nc42 so might just stick to nc 40 in this one. mmm so far SS sounds like a good foundation. I think Im gonna get that! how about the SS concealer? have you tried that?


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Oct 3, 2011)

No I've thought about buying it after I run out of my studio finish....do let me know if you try it and what you think!


----------



## faiza91 (Oct 4, 2011)

do you like studio finish concealer? Im reluctant to get it because i have normal to dry skin so didnt know if it would be right for my skin.what do you think of it?


----------

